# I have a sinking feeling regarding the missing plane



## ntjpm (Sep 1, 2008)

I did not put this in Current Events, because I want to know what others are thinking and how they are preparing for the possibilities that this creates. I just heard a talking head say that he thinks this is going to change how we do things the same way 9-11 did. 

With all the information that we have heard to date on the missing Malaysian plane, and all the information that has been known and then not known (really all over the map for info). I just have this terrible feeling in my stomach that we are going to see something so very bad happen soon. At this point the best case scenario for the rest of us, is that this plane crashed in the ocean, anything else is terrifying. 

If you look at the reasons to "take" a plane it does not bode well.
1. Terrorize the public, well obviously that is not it. We have now had 8 days go by with nobody claiming credit. No "immediate event" that terrorizes us all. Nobody has been flashed on TV with demands or threats that they will kill a hostage every hour, just nothing. 
2. Use the plane as an immediate weapon. Same as above nothing immediate has happened so that is out.
3. They needed the plane and not necessarily the passengers and for something that they had to "prepare" it for. (Honestly "they" could still have the passengers and are planning to use them in the traditional hostage sense later after they have finished their first stage of their plan.) 

If you follow the logic of they just wanted a plane, it just does not bode well for the rest of us. They are several possibilities for that. 

A. Load it with explosives and crash it into something. (could have done this with just the plane 9-11 proved that, they do not need any extra time to prepare for that kind of act) 
B. Load it with some kind of chemical weapon that they could go a long distance spraying over a vast area.
C. Put a nuke/dirty bomb in it and crash that into something.
D. Correct me if I am wrong, but if they put a nuke on this plane, flew it to 45,000 feet and detonated it, wouldn't that set of an EMP that would cripple the area it was over it. 

It is the last two and very much the last one that I just feel is what they are planning on doing. At this point my prayer is that whoever is feeding us info is only giving us a little bit or deliberately giving us wrong info. We have to remember that whomever has this plane can also watch the news and we do not want them to know that we are even close to finding them. I see two scenarios here. Either out of the blue we will get a news update that the plane has been recaptured in some middle eastern country with an update on what has happened to the passengers. Or we will see this plane reappear and finish off whatever the terrorist who have it have planned to do and it will take some time to backtrack and figure out what happened to the passengers. 

If an EMP is what happens do you think they will try and hit the East coast, or will they go for something like Europe or Israel. Or is this all about China and will they go after them? Don't forget that two of the 9-11 terrorists flew out of Malaysia. I have been looking up Faraday Cages on here and trying to decide what I need to do at this point to keep my family safe. So my question is what is everyone else doing and what do you think they could use this plane for? 

Sorry Angie, if you feel this needs to be in CE please feel free to move it, I just so want the "Emergency Prep" part of this conversation as it is all my family can see and we have been tossing around ideas for the last few days. 

Tracy in WA


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

They know that the plane was flying up and down, something an amateur who can't read electrical gadgets would do. They know the plane was receiving signals for a long time after communication shut down. I wonder if the pilot actually lost the plane because of his or her lack of skill and experience. It is a big ocean.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

preview of things to come-hmmm.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

keep on prepping.....there are so many things going on right now .


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

My gut tells me that 7 hours of flying undetected probably translates to "mission accomplished" .... they landed safely!!! Yes it should be very unsettling to know they flew that far undetected.

which makes the op something to think about.... 

.... USA as too far away to be a successful target.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Putting the plane on auto-pilot, flying at 500' over water would be no problem, and undetectable.

My theory is Iran can't miniaturize their nukes small enough to put it on the tip of a missile, but several bombs the size of our Hiroshima bombs would fit on a 777. They could disguise it as just another commercial flight into Israel, and carry out their threat to wipe them off the map. I imagine Israel has already thought of this scenario, and have put defensive measures in place already. 

With all those uninhabited islands off India's coast a well equipped construction crew could surreptitiously build and camouflage a runway to land, load, and take off from.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

it is a sad thing. I don't think they will ever find it


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I heard this morning that "they" think the plane was trying to hit another plane in midair. Another way to terrorize people.


----------



## haunted (Jul 24, 2011)

It was reported there were several "North Americans" on the plane. I've never heard anything more about them. That seems curious to me. I'd think the media would be all over that, trying to get interviews with family members or co-workers, neighbors, third cousins twice removed, etc. Has anyone else heard anything about them? All I usually get is ABC news, which isn't much news.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I have the same fears BUT getting the aviation fuel for that big bird may be problematic and if it flew for 7hrs according to last ping it should be on low fuel.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Well consider that the plane was hi-jacked by the pilots. Maybe they had a private cell phone with satellite connection. They would have communication with the ground.

Also consider they had a destination but did not make it. Consider that the passengers are all dead and these skilled pilots need to ditch the plane. They take it down and land on the ocean and deploy a life raft. The jet sinks into the ocean leaving no debris field.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

It has not been revealed what was in the cargo bay. That jet can carry tons. Something is really rotten with this whole thing.


----------



## ntjpm (Sep 1, 2008)

There were 3 US Citizens on board, two of those being young children, there were lots of others though who worked for US companies. Here is the breakdown according to MA:
China - 153, including one infant
Malaysia - 38
Indonesia - seven
Australia - seven
India - five
France - four
United States - three, including two children
New Zealand - two
Ukraine - two
Canada - two
Russia - one
Italy - one
Netherlands - one
Austria - one

I read today that the plane going up to 45,000' and down to 23,000' actually takes a very skilled pilot and that whomever it was preformed "tactical evasive maneuvers" also not something someone unskilled could do. 

As much as I hate the thought of being manipulated through incorrect information given to the media I just so pray that this is the case in this situation and that they are close to finding it. I read today that it is actually a 777-200ER that ER stands for "Extended Range" so all they have to do is land in say Iran, refuel the plane and all it's tanks and they now can fly for 19 hours. That definitely makes it possible to fly over the US.

I also am wondering if they did not realize that those engines can "talk" and have not done anything else because if they turn them back on they will start to "talk" again. It would make sense that they are now trying to figure out how to turn that off. It is not like normal people can work on a Jet engine and just cutting random wires won't work either, so they might be stuck right now until they can figure out how to do that. 

The crowd sourcing site (Tomnod.com) has had 115,000 eyes looking and still have not found anything in the ocean. (can't look on land) There is just no way that thing landed/crashed into the ocean and some debris have not been found. Something would absolutely float. 

So much unknown so all we can do is imagine every thing that could possibly be happening. One good thing that has come from this is that my house at least is talking about the possibilities and what they mean to us, how we can prepare, we live in Earthquake country and so I have always told my family that we prep to be prepared for that. And this has opened a whole new conversation for us. 

I so badly want to be wrong about this plane, Tracy in WA


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Landing that big bird----intact--- in the ocean at --night-- would be a very very long shot.
Sully S did it on the Hudson in ---daylight.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

something I have not seen addressed, maybe because I'm wrong, but if the plane was flying at 500' to avoid radar, the range and speed are supposed to be very much less than at the standard 35K'. If they can establish that as fact, it greatly reduces the area to be searched. There are huge radar gaps in the IO, but still, it would be odd to go 2000 miles without some military ship picking up a huge plane at 35k'

The theory about building a runway undetected is hard to believe. That takes lots of imported concrete, heavy equipment, and the ability to hide a 1.5 - 2 mile long project. It might be able to be done, but it would have been years in the planning. 

If the plane could get to Iran, that would be a nuke worry. It is even possible the North Koreans shipped a nuke to their friends in Iran just for the purpose of giving the western world grief.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Jim-mi said:


> Landing that big bird----intact--- in the ocean at --night-- would be a very very long shot.
> Sully S did it on the Hudson in ---daylight.


I think departure time was 12:50 AM .... add 7 hours and you have light


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

haunted said:


> It was reported there were several "North Americans" on the plane. I've never heard anything more about them. That seems curious to me. I'd think the media would be all over that, trying to get interviews with family members or co-workers, neighbors, third cousins twice removed, etc. Has anyone else heard anything about them? All I usually get is ABC news, which isn't much news.


I read that there were three total on the plane from the USA. Two children of Asian heritage. One gentleman, Philip Wood was from Oklahoma, 50 yr old, worked for IBM. He graduated from a Christian college in the early 80's and was a nice family minded guy from a very nice family I'm told. He'd just been to OK to visit his parents.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

haunted said:


> It was reported there were several "North Americans" on the plane. I've never heard anything more about them. That seems curious to me. I'd think the media would be all over that, trying to get interviews with family members or co-workers, neighbors, third cousins twice removed, etc. Has anyone else heard anything about them? All I usually get is ABC news, which isn't much news.


Didn't they say that same thing about the commercial plane our navy shot down in the gulf awhile back?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

haunted said:


> It was reported there were several "North Americans" on the plane. I've never heard anything more about them. That seems curious to me. I'd think the media would be all over that, trying to get interviews with family members or co-workers, neighbors, third cousins twice removed, etc. Has anyone else heard anything about them? All I usually get is ABC news, which isn't much news.



I know of 2, one a father and his grown boys are doing interview. ABC News has been taking to them, seen them interviewed 2-3 times over that past few days. Another is a lady from Pittsburgh Pa, her family hasn't been doing interview...at least to the national media, not sure about local.


----------



## Palmetto1 (Sep 15, 2009)

I am confused by this whole thing as well.

one thing that bugs me about the terrorist and Iranian theories is this. Why not just buy a plane? I mean could not the Iranians just take one of the jets in their country and disguise it to use?

Couldn't a terrorist organization procure a jet through normal channels and disguise it for whatever purpose they have?

To "steal" a jet with 239 people on it to use for an attack at a later date just seems like it would draw to much attention to that type of aircraft?

I can only think this thing crashed, either deliberately or not.. Nothing else makes sense to me.


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

DEKE01 said:


> something I have not seen addressed, maybe because I'm wrong, but if the plane was flying at 500' to avoid radar, the range and speed are supposed to be very much less than at the standard 35K'. If they can establish that as fact, it greatly reduces the area to be searched. There are huge radar gaps in the IO, but still, it would be odd to go 2000 miles without some military ship picking up a huge plane at 35k'
> 
> *The theory about building a runway undetected is hard to believe*. That takes lots of imported concrete, heavy equipment, and the ability to hide a 1.5 - 2 mile long project. It might be able to be done, but it would have been years in the planning.
> 
> If the plane could get to Iran, that would be a nuke worry. It is even possible the North Koreans shipped a nuke to their friends in Iran just for the purpose of giving the western world grief.


Yes, a temporary runway is hard to believe, but I've been on C-141's (a large AF cargo plane) before and the space required for a landing and/or a takeoff is minimal in the hands of a skilled pilot. Those guys were landing and taking off in the jungles of Vietnam on dirt airstrips that weren't all that long.

Here's a video of an even larger cargo plane, the C5A, doing an extremely short takeoff---;you'll have to go to 1:45 to get past the taxiing and to the takeoff:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvNwiczJ69k[/ame]


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Read up on Freescale, 20 members of an business into electronics that make radar jamming were on the plane, cell phone hacking ect. Equitment. They were working on how to make a plane invisible to radar, even invisible on the ground. Some new tech. What was in the cargo?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I have not herd mention as to how "heavy" the plane was at takeoff. Meaning how much fuel was on board. Meaning how many flying hours . .??
Saw an interesting map overlay for six hours flying time . . . . Just about to Iran. . . 
But the plane spent an hour of that flying time going north before diverting to a westerly course.. . . .so that would run them out of fuel way short of Iran.......


stay tuned . . . . . . . .


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

homstdr74 said:


> Yes, a temporary runway is hard to believe, but I've been on C-141's (a large AF cargo plane) before and the space required for a landing and/or a takeoff is minimal in the hands of a skilled pilot. Those guys were landing and taking off in the jungles of Vietnam on dirt airstrips that weren't all that long.
> 
> Here's a video of an even larger cargo plane, the C5A, doing an extremely short takeoff---;you'll have to go to 1:45 to get past the taxiing and to the takeoff:


I'm only going by what I've seen pilots saying on TV, that it takes 7500 ft of runway. I claim no real knowledge of the 777, but it is not a milspec cargo plane. C130s have tires built for dirt, I'm not sure about C141. I'm fairly sure the 777 does not. 

I suppose, in wild theory, they could get it to a shorter runway, unload, repaint, take off with a no-load and just enough fuel to get it to a proper runway, and continue with what ever other plan they have. But that doesn't really answer why a plane wasn't just bought or stolen in an easier way.


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

DEKE01 said:


> I'm only going by what I've seen pilots saying on TV, that it takes 7500 ft of runway. I claim no real knowledge of the 777, but it is not a milspec cargo plane. C130s have tires built for dirt, I'm not sure about C141. I'm fairly sure the 777 does not.
> 
> I suppose, in wild theory, they could get it to a shorter runway, unload, repaint, take off with a no-load and just enough fuel to get it to a proper runway, and continue with what ever other plan they have. *But that doesn't really answer why a plane wasn't just bought or stolen in an easier way*.


Agreed. If the pilot wasn't a suicide, whatever he is involved in is bad news.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Jim-mi said:


> I have not herd mention as to how "heavy" the plane was at takeoff. Meaning how much fuel was on board. Meaning how many flying hours . .??
> Saw an interesting map overlay for six hours flying time . . . . Just about to Iran. . .
> But the plane spent an hour of that flying time going north before diverting to a westerly course.. . . .so that would run them out of fuel way short of Iran.......
> 
> ...


I heard the plane was going to Beijing so it had to have a 7 hour fuel load. I do not know if that includes or excludes the mandatory surplus for that route.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Let's speculate on what you might could DO with a stolen plane.

First, you'd have to repaint it. You would have to get rid of the company logo and the registered tail numbers. 

You would have to completely repaint it with some other company's colors and logo and either real or fake tail numbers.

Once that was all done, you could then stash your nuclear payload on it and try to sneak it into CONUS, but you would need transponder frequencies and squawk data in order to do so. I don't know how easy or hard that is to get. Probably public info.

Then you would have to enter U.S. airspace and go through the process of identification. There are specific corridors designated for international flights. You can't just fly anywhere you choose. Airspace is as regulated as highways are, and particularly at the international transit zones. 

This would require a lot of effort to set up on the part of terrorists. And a lot of money.

A state could more easily pull it off, but that would also be risky. Detonating a nuclear weapon over CONUS would bring a swift response to whomever accomplished it. You would not be able to decapitate our military capabilities with a single smuggled plane.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ernie said:


> you would need transponder frequencies and squawk data in order to do so. I don't know how easy or hard that is to get. Probably public info.


Yep, they are published info. Most pilots know the codes. When flying IFR (Instrument Flight Rules) or through controlled airspace using even VFR (Visual Flight Rules) you are told by ATC to use a specific code that his (ATC)radar uses. 

https://ivao.aero/db/ssr/


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ernie said:


> You would not be able to decapitate our military capabilities with a single smuggled plane.


I agree with your message, but the part above is not all that important to insane terrorists. Terror is their goal, not a traditional military victory. Heck, if they thought we would counter-nuke Tehran, they would probably consider that a victory because it would harden a lot of Islam against us.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Do transponder's have "finger prints" . .??
. . .If so than the one on board is not reuse-able. . . 
correct me if I am off base............


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

DEKE01 said:


> I agree with your message, but the part above is not all that important to insane terrorists. Terror is their goal, not a traditional military victory. Heck, if they thought we would counter-nuke Tehran, they would probably consider that a victory because it would harden a lot of Islam against us.


Well that's the key. I don't know if terror groups existing today have this capability. It's a pretty huge logistical exercise.

HOWEVER, it is not outside the realm of possibility that a state player would pull this off and make it LOOK like terrorists so that they are immune from any reprisal. Or at least to make the situation fuzzy enough that a reprisal might be slow in coming or not be justified as a valid _causus belli_.

Also include in those state players who might try it ... our own government.

Any time something happens and you don't know who did it ... _cui bono? _and you will have your answer.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Pakistan


----------



## Wavertree (Dec 1, 2013)

Here's what I believe happened. It's not the most exciting answer.

I think the plane began to have cascading electrical failures and caught on fire. The pilots attempted to turn back to the KL airport. The garbled message heard by another plane on the emergency frequency was a mayday broadcast by the 777 pilots. After they were overcome, the plane continued on by autopilot. After it crashed in the Straits of Malacca, it continued to ping until the salt water corroded the system.

The airport in KL only has limited radar. The military in Malaysia has sophisticated radar but they totally dropped the ball and didnt realize there was a zombie plane in their vicinity. The military doesnt want to admit their grievous error because its embarrassing. It also exposes weakness in their ability to defend themselves.

They were really hoping the plane went down along its flightpath. The Straits area has not been heavily searched and the whole thing is an mess because the military and the gov't are trying to save face on this.

This is the theory of a pilot friend of mine and I think he knows much more about it than I do. I just hope he's right.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Jim-mi said:


> Do transponder's have "finger prints" . .??
> . . .If so than the one on board is not reuse-able. . .
> correct me if I am off base............


Don't know about now days but when I used to fly, they did not. 
I doubt they do now. That is the reason for the "ident" button.


----------



## Marthas_minis (Jan 28, 2014)

^ That is my DH's theory too. Or that there was an attempted hijacking & the pilot disabled the equipment knowing the hijackers wouldn't be able to fly it without all the electronics.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Thanks PB . . . . .now I recall where the pilot has been asked to press "ident" by ground control.......

Just been reading about how oh so many of the radars in that big area are turned off at night . . .amazing . . . .


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Jim-mi said:


> Thanks PB . . . . .now I recall where the pilot has been asked to press "ident" by ground control.......
> 
> Just been reading about how oh so many of the radars in that big area are turned off at night . . .amazing . . . .


When the transponder is on the ATC frequency for that area. (And it would be because when you go through that controllers area, he will tell you to "Squawk " on a certain frequency.) When he tells you to "Ident" your little blip of many possible blips on his radar screen blossoms out and looks different than the many other blips on his screen. Depending on models of transponders, it could then tell him your speed, altitude and what your heading is. He would enter your N# into his system and it would appear next to your blip.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

The plane took off at 12:55 AM local time and if it flew 7 hours would have landed 7:55 AM if it remained within the time zone where it departed from... however...

If the plane took off at 12:55 AM and flew north for an hour and then turned and flew into the west for 6 hours it would pass through probably four time zones meaning that the entire trip would have been flown in the dark .... it could have landed in Pakistan possibly around 4:00 AM local time. So the entire hi-jack would have been in the dark hours of the morning.

Estimated flight time to travel by commercial jet from Kuala Lumpur Malaysia to Islamabad Pakistan is 6 hours and 6 minutes based on average flying speed of a commercial jet (500 MPH)


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Most all the bits and pieces I see / hear on over the air tv "news" is the same ol stuff repeated over and over....

Got to wonder why there has been NO mention of the amount of fuel on board. . . .which equates to distance capability.......?!?!

My understanding is that a Big bird like that is not always "topped off" (fuel wise) when making *not so long* flights.
Joe Public seldom equates the amount and weight of fuel of a plane like that to Joe's tiny 15 gallon 'gas' tank....

stay tuned . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Jim-mi said:


> Most all the bits and pieces I see / hear on over the air tv "news" is the same ol stuff repeated over and over....
> 
> Got to wonder why there has been NO mention of the amount of fuel on board. . . .which equates to distance capability.......?!?!
> 
> ...


fuel load and range have been covered several times on the coverage I've seen. 7 hours, but they did not specify if that included complete range using all reserves, or the normal range based on the planned route to Beijing.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

I had heard that the pilot had asked for extra gas.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

davel745 said:


> I had heard that the pilot had asked for extra gas.


+ + + + + +
Wonder if he put it on his Discover card?:teehee:


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

copperkid3 said:


> + + + + + +
> Wonder if he put it on his Discover card?:teehee:


I doubt it, cause I don't think they give air miles.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

haunted said:


> It was reported there were several "North Americans" on the plane. I've never heard anything more about them. That seems curious to me. I'd think the media would be all over that, trying to get interviews with family members or co-workers, neighbors, third cousins twice removed, etc. Has anyone else heard anything about them? All I usually get is ABC news, which isn't much news.


Three Americans were on board. I'm guessing that their families, etc. have refused to give interviews.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

. . "asked for extra gas" . . .

LOL . . I hope they didn't put "gas" in those tanks . . . .

Over the air CBS is my only poor source . . . .and they have ignored the fuel issue.


I know . . .I surely will not bet my last nickle on the quality that comes from sources like CBS


----------



## Vash (Jan 19, 2014)

Jim-mi said:


> . . "asked for extra gas" . . .
> 
> LOL . . I hope they didn't put "gas" in those tanks . . . .
> 
> ...


I can understand the media keeping people up to date on how the search is going. But is it really necessary to bring in "experts" from every walk of life to give their theories on what happened?


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

If the plane was hi-jacked, wouldn't it take several terrorists to contain over 200 people? How many compartments would be in a plane this size? If you were on a plane with a cell phone and you knew 'something' was wrong would you not try to get out a message. Seems some of the passengers were intelligent. I have no cell but if family called what would happen. No answer or a message saying out of range, etc?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

An experienced pilot like they say he is could take that big bird in circles and all the peoples wouldn't be the wiser . . .remember it was the dark of night. . . .
So how could they perceive that anything was wrong . . .???

stay tuned..........


----------



## raybait1 (Sep 30, 2006)

Judge for yourself.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Nt4Z1tUHgE[/ame]


----------



## ntjpm (Sep 1, 2008)

It is now being reported that Australia found some debris off the coast of Perth that they are looking into. (NOT CONFIRMING IF IT IS THAT PLANE OR NOT) One piece was 72' long or something like that. They saw it on their satellites and are sending planes to check it out. I am so sorry for the families, but I so hope that this is it.

Tracy in WA


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

No mention of the claim on the Hannity show about it being in Pakistan? I would have thought y'all would be all over that.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Ernie said:


> No mention of the claim on the Hannity show about it being in Pakistan? I would have thought y'all would be all over that.


The plane is in Pakistan and the debris in the ocean is a diversion placed there by the terrorists. (the plot thickens)


----------



## raybait1 (Sep 30, 2006)

Or maybe there is no spoon. I mean plane.
Its just as likely as any other scenario.


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ernie said:


> No mention of the claim on the Hannity show about it being in Pakistan? I would have thought y'all would be all over that.


I heard that---and a U.S.Congressman was on the show and didn't discount the idea. The premise to it is that the U.S. government knows exactly where the plane is but won't let the cat out of the bag because of (quite sensible) conclusions that would be giving the bad guys TMI. 

While it's a "you wish" situation, or maybe a "you'd like for that to be so", there are numerous problems to that. Does Al-Qaida have hangars at all, let alone one large enough for a 777? If not, where in the heck could you hide one of those without it being seen by any one of our spy satellites? (Or aren't the CIA guys going to tell everyone else for fear of letting out too much "national security"?) Are there any caves in Pakistan big enough for a 777?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Umm, a Woman did call into Rush and say that it could be lost on MIchelles butt. Rush said he saw her get off the plane that took her to China and he did not see a 777 on Michelles butt. The Woman said there are places to hide on Michells butt. Between the 2, I haven't laughed like that in awhile.


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

homstdr74 said:


> While it's a "you wish" situation, or maybe a "you'd like for that to be so", there are numerous problems to that. Does Al-Qaida have hangars at all, let alone one large enough for a 777? If not, where in the heck could you hide one of those without it being seen by any one of our spy satellites? (Or aren't the CIA guys going to tell everyone else for fear of letting out too much "national security"?) Are there any caves in Pakistan big enough for a 777?


Probably not, but if Al Qaeda or a similar group wanted the plane, they might not be concerned with flying it elsewhere. I'd imagine that it's tough for a Pakistani, Afghan, Saudi, etc. national with no flight experience to learn hands-on with a 777 these days, and a lot can be learned without leaving the ground. Still, satellites should have been able to pick up the plane until landing even if they covered or broke it down. As far as the CIA is concerned, they get their fingers into so many pies internationally that their purposes even if they have sat footage are anyone's guess.


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

defenestrate said:


> Probably not, but if Al Qaeda or a similar group wanted the plane, they might not be concerned with flying it elsewhere. I'd imagine that it's tough for a Pakistani, Afghan, Saudi, etc. national with no flight experience to learn hands-on with a 777 these days, and a lot can be learned without leaving the ground. Still, satellites should have been able to pick up the plane until landing even if they covered or broke it down. As far as the CIA is concerned, they get their fingers into so many pies internationally that their purposes even if they have sat footage are anyone's guess.


I don't subscribe to the theory that they could have flown the plane through India because the IAF would have detected them; nor do I subscribe to the theory that they could have skirted India via the ocean route, mainly because they would have run out of fuel (though some scenarios say it's possible they landed on an improvised airstrip and refueled). However, if that could have been accomplished, the pilot was, they say, either an active member of the Muslim Brotherhood or somehow associated with them; thus he could have piloted the plane wherever.

We may never know, particularly if it crashed into the sea---there's some deep holes out there.


----------



## ntjpm (Sep 1, 2008)

A pilot friend of ours (for Alaska Airlines) floated his own theory, basically he said, that plane as parts is worth Millions and could, if dismantled be used in effect to rebuild as many as 3 other planes. 

So if some terrorist organization used their own money to buy some outdated planes that needed repair, they then steal this nice working one, part it out to make all their old ones work and now you have maybe 3 working, flying, easy to use weapons that nobody knows you have. 

Saying it again my fingers are crossed and prayers sent that they find it in the ocean. 

As an aside and back on the prep part of this conversation, does anyone know if you can use a file cabinet as a Faraday cage?? If so how would you do it?

Also let's say hypothetically that they did manage to get an EMP over the east coast, what would those of us in the rest of the US need to do to get us through? 

Food, as I would assume that our communications to get and order deliveries to the grocery stores would be stunted. Also shipping said food would be interrupted too. 

Fuel, same story how do they get it to us if they don't know they need too? How do they coordinate doing it?

How much of our "Energy" would be effected? Would say the west coast still have power? Would the Midwest? 

Tracy in WA


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

just wondering if the plane was just a diversion.


----------



## groove20 (Dec 29, 2013)

The only reason why I don't believe the plane was anything other than destroyed somehow is because we would have heard something from either a passenger or family member. I find it hard to believe that not one single phone call, text, tweet, pic, etc has been sent out since the plane went missing. Even in Malaysia I'm sure everyone has a cell phone. 

I do think there are too many circumstantial events that occurred however. I do believe their was a plan to do something...but that it went horribly wrong and was not successfully carried out


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

There was a report that the pilot called his family and said he was safe.


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

NamasteMama said:


> There was a report that the pilot called his family and said he was safe.


Do you have a link to that?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

rumors lots of them going around although I've yet to hear that one. ~Georgia.


----------



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

Only thing I can find about a phone call was this:

The pilot of the missing Malaysian Airlines plane made a mystery phone call just minutes before flight MH370 took off from Kuala Lumpur, it emerged last night. 

Investigators are now urgently trying to work out who Capt. Zaharie Ahmad Shah spoke to in the cockpit before the plane took off on March 8.
There is a hope that the phone call could hold the answer to the plane's mysterious disappearance.

More at above link


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Possum Belly said:


> I doubt it, cause I don't think they give air miles.


+ + + + + + + + +
who really wants to HAVE to fly on Malaysian Airlines anyway?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

copperkid3 said:


> + + + + + + + + +
> who really wants to HAVE to fly on Malaysian Airlines anyway?


It would take several pretty good sized fellas to get me on there and I would be kicking, biting, and screaming up the ramp.


----------

